# Proust



## DamionAlexander (Aug 28, 2007)

_In Search of Lost Time_, worth reading? 3200 pages seems like a little bit much


----------



## Linton Robinson (Aug 28, 2007)

Snore.  Barf.  Gouge eyes out.  Retire to cork-lined room to veg out.


----------



## DamionAlexander (Aug 28, 2007)

...i guess that's a no?


----------



## Buddy Glass (Oct 29, 2007)

It's well worth it. A reading experience like no other. Proust writes some of the most consistently beautiful and lyrical prose you could possibly imagine. It's really a shame nobody reads it these days.


----------



## ClancyBoy (Oct 29, 2007)

So beautiful it puts me to sleep every time.


----------



## Buddy Glass (Oct 29, 2007)

The famous scene in the beginning of _Swann's Way_ has merrited psychology in that it is often linked to the concept of involuntary memory in which past memories are evoked without conscious effort, often by a certain smell or taste. It's an interesting and recurring theme throughout the novel. It's also referred to as 'Proustian memory'.


----------



## Patrick (Oct 30, 2007)

Buddy Glass said:


> It's well worth it. A reading experience like no other. Proust writes some of the most consistently beautiful and lyrical prose you could possibly imagine. It's really a shame nobody reads it these days.




Let's get this straight. You've read everything by Joyce; everything by a lot of great contemporary authors; much by Proust; you've dabbled in Eliot and the likes, so why is it, that I feel as though your comments about them read as if they were a summary or review by someone other than yourself? Have you really read as much as you claim to have in your 20 years on this earth, or is it possible, good sir, that you are bullshitting a little?


----------



## Buddy Glass (Oct 30, 2007)

Mermaid on the breakwater said:


> Let's get this straight. You've read everything by Joyce; everything by a lot of great contemporary authors; much by Proust; you've dabbled in Eliot and the likes, so why is it, that I feel as though your comments about them read as if they were a summary or review by someone other than yourself? Have you really read as much as you claim to have in your 20 years on this earth, or is it possible, good sir, that you are bullshitting a little?


 
Haha, you people. What do you want me to say? No one else is saying a damn thing about any of these writers - why would I spend precious time discussing Proust with myself when all I get in response are insults or a post such as yours?

What exactly can I do to satisfy your concerns, mermaid?

And for the records - I don't dabble in anything. I read these writers with passion and interest.


----------

